

Show HN: Clerkd.com (iOS) - new way to share & discover music. - yamalight

Hey guys!
Our small team has been building this thing for last 6 month (I'm the developer). We're trying to figure out easier way to share and discover new music.<p>Clerkd is an app for iOS (5.0+) and it's absolutely free. It allows you to play music (obviously), follow friends to see what they listen to (kinda instagram style), see what music has been listened where (color-coded music maps), make charts from people &#38; places and get recommendations (powerful AI under the hood).<p>It would be really awesome to get some feedback from you guys :)
At the moment app is invite only so if you want to try (and hopefully give us your feedback), please use code:
"showhn"
======
cunninghamd
This reminds me of a "start up ideas" spreadsheet that was posted on HN awhile
ago.

Will your app be able to "favorite" bands so I can be notified of new
releases? That was one of the ideas posted in the spreadsheet. A sort of "apt-
get/update" for music, if you're familiar with Linux.

~~~
yamalight
yeah, saw that spreadsheet and idea. minimalistic command-line fun, loved it
:)

we are thinking of something similar in the future (also for events like
gigs). we also want to use recommendation engine to provide info on things
that might interest user, not only things that user is subscribed to. :)

------
yossilac
Nicely done! Love the b&w look.

What do the different colors represent on the map?

~~~
yamalight
Thanks! We've tried hard :) That would be genres colours. We're still trying
to figure out the best way to explain this

------
yamalight
clickable link: <http://clerkd.com/>

